# Vote on the ATHENS SHIRTS you like best



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

we are in the process of designing shirts please let us know whick ones you like best.

#1
#2
#3
#4

we will post new ones soon also,

Thanks

~Godfather~


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*more*

here are more

#5
#6
#7


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I like 4 the best but they are all awesome!!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Athens*

Athens Shirts and wraps will be available soon we have hats and other apparel on order as well


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHA Jason ship me one of each! LOL JK 

3,4,and 5 are all off the HOOK!!!!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

5 and 7


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll take a 4,5 and 6. 3x would be nice but 2x is acceptable.  They look fantastic! nice job.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Jason the shirts are sweet. I love 2,4,5. I love skulls anyway so they really pop.:wink: I want 2 of each please.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

4 and 7


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

1, 5,6, and 7 look great....and the logo reminds of the actual Archery company logo......
The other ones are sweet looking but, they seem like they do not have anything to do with "Archery".


----------



## KPD007 (Jan 27, 2008)

1 and 7 are my picks. Simple and easy to see/read.

KPD


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to agree with MDWITT71 Not a big fan of skulls and I even ride a harley


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

1,5,6 and 7 are my picks...will will be seeing any with deer/turkeys? maybe on hoodies/sweaters? they are looking good tho jason!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Those shirts are sick!! I may have to shoot an Athens so I can pimp my threads.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I like 1 and 5......probably 5 the most!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I like 1,5 & 7. They all are cool!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

I like 3 and 5 :darkbeer:


----------



## mlmtx01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Top right one is pretty awesome.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

1 and 7


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Athens shirts*

I would pick 4 but would place a red athens logo on the back or the sleeve.gotta keep the main logo as part of the design on every shirt!
That is very imprrtant in marketing recognition!!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Uh. All of them!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

2,4,5 are sweet:wink:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Jason all the designs are off the hook but #4 & #5 are bad azz.*


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*which athens shirt do you like*

1,6


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason,

You said the tee's were coming these are all sic. I like 1,2 and 5 best.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

How about #7 with a shaded silhouette of one of those sweet looking Athens bows. :darkbeer:


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

1,5, and 7


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

In order.....
7
5
1
6
4
3
2

I just really like the tribal limb logo....


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I like 5 and 6 myself.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

3, 4, 5, and 6 .... Gotta have one of each ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*i think this would be cool....*

make #1 black and on the back put assassin with a big crosshair over it :tongue:... that would be sick :wink:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Im liking number 5 and 7. Number 4 just plain Scares Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

no. 3 on a hoodie with an athens logo on the back....that would be sick ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I like #s 1, 5 and 7


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

3. Skulls scare me


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I like 1 and 5 the best. Great graphics.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

REALLY like #3


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

5,6 & 7 are my favorites. Maybe do something with a buck skull. That would be sweet. I really want a hoody with the tribal logo on it.


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

I like them all myself.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

4 & 5


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I like #5 6 & 7


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

3 4 and a combo of 6 and 7 (like 6's design but 7's color combo) heck I'd wear anyone of them but those 3 are my favorites...the only one I didn't like was 2...it just seemed to busy for me and I lost the athens name in the design.


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

I like 1,5,6,7 not into skulls.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

I really like 3 and 4, but I think 3 would look better on a different color shirt.


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Really like 5 & 7


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

#3 is the best IMO

i hate skulls and stuff like that on shirts.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> 1, 5,6, and 7 look great....and the logo reminds of the actual Archery company logo......
> The other ones are sweet looking but, they seem like they do not have anything to do with "Archery".


ditto


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> no. 3 on a hoodie with an athens logo on the back....that would be sick ...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would pick a #3 hoodie up today! If i had a #4 I would have to use it as my walkout shirt for my Jiu Jitsu tourney this week of course thats with Jason's permission.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

1, 5, 6 & 7


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

*favorite shirt*

my vote is for 1,5,6,7 but they all are pretty cool:tongue:


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

#1
#5
#7


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

5.....and I'm a hoodie person as well if that's possible


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

1 2 3 are sweet and I will be buying some once my bow gets to me its been forever


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the 5, but with the logo in orange


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

#4 and #5 for me. very sweet designs


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

i like 1, 
5
6 with 7 colors 
7


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

7, 6, 1, 5

the skulls look sweet but don't seem to promote Athens well? Need to keep the name and logo front and center!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

sweetpeajessw said:


> 5.....and I'm a hoodie person as well if that's possible


ditto.....


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

7, 5, 6 in order they look the best i did not like 4 with head bleed no good..........ukey:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

5,4,and 1 in that order.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

2 & 5


----------



## louie123 (May 9, 2009)

any one of them except 2 and 4 they are just a little out of my character


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*favorites*

I guess I am plain but I like #1 and #3 the best.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

my vote is 1,5,6 and 7 But you need to put archery in there somewhere. Like on the shadow of 5,6,7. And under athens on #1. People that see the shirts out in public need to know that athens has to do with archery products.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

1-5-7 Your logo is very nice and I would stick with that in the shirts.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bigdogarcher said:


> my vote is 1,5,6 and 7 But you need to put archery in there somewhere. Like on the shadow of 5,6,7. And under athens on #1. People that see the shirts out in public need to know that athens has to do with archery products.


And make sure to get some in larger sizes like 5x


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

*T's*

1 and 7 look good, nice job.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> And make sure to get some in larger sizes like 5x


Yea! I heard that. :beer:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

LXCON3 said:


> 3. Skulls scare me


Same here. 5 & 6 are nice as well.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I like them all. I jsut need one to wear :thumb:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> I like them all. I jsut need one to wear :thumb:


Wont be long and your bow will be ready, I saw the order on it yesterday while building bows with Wes.

:wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

3 and 4 are sweet I'll take 1 of each!!!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*design*

How about one with the logo over a deer scull with a good rack.


----------



## ebrown (Aug 17, 2009)

1,6, or 7


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

I can't believe there hasn't been more votes for 3, I think that phoenix is sweet!


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

#3, #4 & #5 my compliments to the artist.:darkbeer:


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

All look fantastic. I like #1, #5, and #7 the best.
Great job on the logos and art.


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

bigdogarcher said:


> my vote is 1,5,6 and 7 But you need to put archery in there somewhere. Like on the shadow of 5,6,7. And under athens on #1. People that see the shirts out in public need to know that athens has to do with archery products.


+1 for adding "archery".


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

*shirts*

#6 is my fave


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> How about one with the logo over a deer scull with a good rack.


i'm liking this idea!!


----------



## clydejr8 (Aug 23, 2005)

*shirts.*

The first 4 are all awsome. The second group not so much for me.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

I like #1 the best but they're all badass ...


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

*Athens shirts*

They are all great! I personaly like 1&2. Great job!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

#2 get's my vote, and then again they all look pretty wicked:wink:


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I prefer #1 and #7 the best, the rest are just a little over the top for my taste. I like the limb decal.


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

2,4,and 7. Cant wait to get them!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I like #4 the best, guess I'm different...I think the combo of it being black and the skull is why I like it. I'm a sucker for anything with flames or skulls on it though. 
All of them look great though and they all look better than the other bow companies shirts.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I like 1 and 7. My personal thought is the skulls and what looks like blood is a little sadistic looking to me. I do not think it would bring a good image to Athens. 1 and 7 are excellent looking and clean and have a distinct logo. If i were to see the ones with skulls i would not even relate it to an Archery co. but to a heavy metal band.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

#1........ simple and to the point. I don't need skulls and blood for anything....


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Godfather, send me the #4 shirt, I'll wear it since no one else likes it.:wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

J-Daddy I'm with you man 4 rocks!!!


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

#3, #4, and #5......I will take one of each. Very sweet shirts. Cool design.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

RGecko I'm with you man!!


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

They all look Cool but I like #4


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

#4!! i like #2 also...i'd definately wear all of them!!! hook us up!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

2 & 4 are very cool


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i like 1,5,6,and7. But it really needs to have <archery> on it, So people who don't know who athens archery is. they will!! they all look cool though.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

#5 for me.......:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*shirts*

1 or 5 they look professional


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

1, 4, and 7 with 4 being my fave.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

#4 would be sweet as a hoodie or a zip sweatshirt hoodie


----------



## Bowhuntingbougs (Aug 13, 2009)

i like 4 its so cool


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

DesignedToHunt said:


> #1........ simple and to the point. I don't need skulls and blood for anything....


I agree about the blood and skulls. I love the bird though.
I'd buy #3 and I don't even shoot an Athens......yet.


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

4 looks good to me.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

bowaholic77 said:


> I like 1 and 5......probably 5 the most!


I'm with the bowaholic


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

1, 3, 5


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I agree about the blood and skulls. I love the bird though.
> I'd buy #3 and I don't even shoot an Athens......yet.



this is great to hear..if ya get the chance shoot one..they are very very impressive:darkbeer:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

5 and 6


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

how about #4 with a deer skull instead of human skull??


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

when and where can we get some shirts? I want a couple of em


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

engco231 said:


> how about #4 with a deer skull instead of human skull??


that would be SUPER sweet!!! id definately take one!!!!!!


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I like them all, but the designs would look better on the back, with small Athens on front.JMHO. Would like to shoot one!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

BOHO said:


> when and where can we get some shirts? I want a couple of em


back up


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice designs! Good job!


----------



## TWITCH09 (Sep 1, 2009)

My vote is for #1


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

just talked to the boss and the t shirts are ordered!!! just gotta wait on em to come in now. hopefully they will be in by end of the month. I'm gettin at least 2 dependin on price. :thumbs_up


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see them on the website. They all look amazing.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

7, 5, 1 in that order!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I just cant wait to be wearing a few of these shirts. I wear t shirts all year long so I need something that says Athens on it.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

I like 2, 3 and 4


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

#1 @ #6 look the best IMO. I would also wear #3 as a stylish shirt but some of those others with the skulls and such are a bit over the top but to each his own!!

Gd Luck!!


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL (Apr 24, 2008)

*shirts*

myself i like 4,5,7. 4 being my favorite


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

1, 5, and 7 are pretty cool.


----------



## BLACK DEATH (Sep 1, 2009)

DesignedToHunt said:


> #1........ simple and to the point. I don't need skulls and blood for anything....


This is my favorite but it needs the arch through it...


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

BLACK DEATH said:


> This is my favorite but it needs the arch through it...


It would look sweet in black!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

No. 1 Is my choice. Clean look and clear, and to the point.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Godfather,

Any updates on the shirts?


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the orange athens symbol on a white and black T. The skulls are a little to much and make the shirts look cheap. Just my .02 :darkbeer:


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

#4 is my pick. its pimpin


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

#1 design says it all :darkbeer:

#2 design as well (I really like this one) but please remove the "human-skull" with a bow-hunter related "whitetail-skull" artwork instead........ also after "ATHENS" add the word "ARCHERY" so to show others out there what all is being said up-front.......


----------



## KSHORNHUNTER (Aug 24, 2009)

*shirts*

I like 1-5-6-7 these shirts look more real for archery but they all look cool.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

I like 3 the best
:darkbeer:


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

so what was the outcome on the t-shirts....


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I like 1, 5, and 7. Sorry I just saw that this is an older thread!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

#3 looks great.


----------



## rmerso (Aug 26, 2009)

All the shirts look awsome. I like them all.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

any info on the shirts yet?????


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

#2,#3, and #4 are my favorites. All are sweet though.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

1 and 4


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

#3 and #5, If #5 said Designed to Kill on it that would be super sweet!!


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

1, 6, &7. Great bows by the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

This is the first time I caught this post. I like them all and want to know which ones we can order.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

they chose one and ordered but we dont have them yet.


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

They all look good but I like 1,5,6 the best.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

1,7 are the best. But all of them are sweet


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> they chose one and ordered but we dont have them yet.


Which did they chose? I will get one when they are ready. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

MAG00 said:


> Which did they chose? I will get one when they are ready. Just let me know. Thanks.


me too


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> they chose one and ordered but we dont have them yet.


They picked the right one!  Simplicity works the best with advertisement and the others seemed "too busy"

Sweet looking shirt!


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

1,6, &7....just a suggestion do something more hunting related insted aof the skulls and blood


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I think they ordered number 3 the green.

they should be here soon.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason I like them all!

2 and 4 are my Favs

Rock on!!!!!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

I would wear them all, but #3 is where it is at!


----------



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

1 and 7


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> I think they ordered number 3 the green.
> 
> they should be here soon.


Please let us know when they are in. I want to get one. Thanks.


----------



## stizzoj (Oct 14, 2008)

*shirt*

Godfather, I am a conisueir of clothes, the original in #1 is great ,but 2 and 4are very "today". If everyone at Athens is wearing these you'll give Christian Audigier of ED HARDY And RANDY COUTURE OF AFFLICTION a run for thier money soon. That one dude is right though should add archery some whre maybe below but smaller or on the back, just to let them know what we are all about. " Let 'em Ride" Jon s


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt they look great...


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

they all look great how u suppose to pick just one ?


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LiveforArchery (Apr 30, 2009)

#5, #6 , #7 are my favorites but I would wear any of them...Awsome Shirts


----------



## RedSnow (Nov 7, 2009)

4,4,4,4,4,4,4,and a 4 !!!!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

1, 5 and 7 for me............. 5 would be even better with the orange logo on it. sweet lookin shirts jason!


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*4*

that shirt looks sweet


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like 1,3,6 . I think they would look good on a black shirt.


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

1,5,6,7 for me


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

5 and 6


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I vote for #3 and #5.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool designs BUT... Human skulls? And I'm all about the skulls. If your going to use part of a human skeleton at least put an elk, deer, bear skull for a head;-D Now that would be cool.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Cool designs BUT... Human skulls? And I'm all about the skulls. If your going to use part of a human skeleton at least put an elk, deer, bear skull for a head;-D Now that would be cool.


Oh, and put the Athens logo in the rib cage where the heart would be.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

#1, the others look like they belong at a rock concert.


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just got mine, which is number 3 and it is awesome!! I have gotten alot of compliments on it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

millerarchery said:


> #1, the others look like they belong at a rock concert.


Being part of Team Athens is kinda like being at a rock concert. :guitarist2:


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

KPD007 said:


> 1 and 7 are my picks. Simple and easy to see/read.
> 
> KPD


Keep it simple.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

1 and 7 get my vote


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd buy 1, 2, 3 & 5. Hope they come in big fellers size!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

i make stickers for a living and thought i would design a shirt on my sticker program. here it is, what do you all think? i sent to jason and rodney also.


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

Id buy/wear one!! If the print was on the back! :wink:


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

kbp8928 said:


> i make stickers for a living and thought i would design a shirt on my sticker program. here it is, what do you all think? i sent to jason and rodney also.


You nailed it!!!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

Bohica said:


> You nailed it!!!


thanks guys!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

2,3, and 4.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

here is an orange and white


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

if there are any other colors you all would like to see let me know. i love playing around with different color.


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

# 3 & 5


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

1 & 7


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

kbp8928 said:


> i make stickers for a living and thought i would design a shirt on my sticker program. here it is, what do you all think? i sent to jason and rodney also.


I like this design, looks great.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

7, but would like to see "Archery", as in Athens Archery.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

n2bows45 said:


> I like this design, looks great.


thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I prefer both 1 and 6! Simple design doesn't distract from message


----------



## Foam_Killer (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd take one of each, and I like to stand out in a crowd, especially with other logo's runnin around like mathews and hoyt. I'm proud to be on the Athens team and am not afraid to show it! Rock on Athens Archery!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

The black,orange and white all look great.


----------



## JKemp81 (May 20, 2009)

n2bows45 said:


> I like this design, looks great.


Great design:darkbeer:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

Blackbery Holow said:


> Id buy/wear one!! If the print was on the back! :wink:


me too.let me know if you start selling them and is the print on the back???
they look great


----------

